# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Sintratec SLS 3D Printer >  Sintratec Announces New Aluminum Composite and 2 Other 3D Printing Materials

## Brian_Krassenstein

Sintratec Reaches Crowdfunding Goal, Announced Three New Materials

Remember last month when Sintratec launched on Indiegogo?  It's a laser sintering 3D printer which starts at under $4,000 in kit form.  Well, today the company has reached their Indiegogo crowdfunding goal of $175,000.  To celebrate they have just announced three new powder materials for their machine.  These materials include black nylon, a shinier nylon material, as well as an aluminum, polyamide composite.  Below is a look at two of the new materials, with the middle one being the original Sintratec material.  Further details on all three new materials can be found here:  http://3dprint.com/31111/sintratec-aluminm-material/

Let us know your thoughts on Sintratec, their crowdfunding campaign, and these new powder-based materials.

----------


## Fungi

The link is dead. Can you provide a god link?

----------

